# Irisblüten 2017



## Thundergirl (14. Mai 2017)

Hallo __ Iris-Liebhaber,

bei mir geht es mit den Blüten so langsam wieder los. Die erste Drei blühen bereits.


----------



## troll20 (14. Mai 2017)

Alles Bilder vom letzten Jahr 
Kann gar nicht sein das die im kalten Norden schon blühen und bei mir noch nichtmal eine Knospe zu sehen ist


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2017)

Bei uns blüht nur eine Sorte im Moment ....

  
Eisblaue

Die anderen sind noch im Anfangsstadium bei der Knospenbildung ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Mai 2017)

bei mir ist die erst __ Iris barbata-nana - irgendeine gelbe Sorte (ich weiß altersbedingt leider net mehr wo ich letztes/im Frühjahr welche Irissorte ins Kiesbeet gesetzt hab) auch am blühen, Andere schieben auch schon Knospen - sind aber erst wenige da die 15 Sorten erst letztes, bzw. dieses Jahr gepflanzt wurden. 
Nächste Woche werden in Südfrankreich auch noch ein paar "Gartenflüchtlinge" am Straßenrand geklaut

MfG Frank


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Mai 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Nächste Woche werden in Südfrankreich auch noch ein paar "Gartenflüchtlinge" am Straßenrand gek...


Dann geb ich Mal ne Bestellung auf !


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2017)

Hier noch ein Detail der "Eisblauen"
 

Und diese hell-blass-Gelben __ Iris stehen schon vor dem aufgehen der Knospen ...
 
Ausserhalb des kleinen Teiches.

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag und Muttertag
Helmut


----------



## Thundergirl (14. Mai 2017)

Bild 2 und 3 haben letztes Jahr nicht geblüht. 

Rene du wolltest doch eh vorbeikommen.


----------



## Andre 69 (14. Mai 2017)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Rene du wolltest doch eh vorbeikommen.


Und dann kontrollieren wir deinen Straßenrand l Hast da was spezielles drunter , oder warum ist die so dunkelblau ?


----------



## Thundergirl (14. Mai 2017)

Hey Andre, nein die ist so blau. Hat nur ein bisschen Hornspäne als Dünger bekommen.


----------



## koile (14. Mai 2017)

Die erste meiner __ Iris die ich von Nicole (Thundergirl ) bekommen habe ,steht bereits im Blüte.
  
Die anderen stehen auch schon in den Startlöchern.
  
Aber am meisten freue ich mich auf die Duftende Iris.


----------



## ina1912 (14. Mai 2017)

René, im kalten Havelland gibts auch schon dicke __ Iris-Knospen, also halt Dich ran! 
Lg ina


----------



## troll20 (14. Mai 2017)

Hab mal gesucht nach mei er blauen. 
 komplett von __ Schnecken aufgefressen 
Die weiße japanische ist schwarz durch Blattläuse 
Ich betonier jetzt den Garten


----------



## ina1912 (14. Mai 2017)

Eyhhhhhhh! Mach nicht!  Solche Momente haben wir doch alle mal.... Hochbeet gebastelt und dann rein mit den Irissen! Meine haben sich super nach dem Umzug gemacht! 
Lg ina


----------



## koile (14. Mai 2017)

Auch ich habe eine Sorte von __ Iris, die von __ Schnecken heiß und innig Geliebte werden.


----------



## samorai (15. Mai 2017)

Im brandenburgischen stehen noch alle auf der Pole Position.
Auf Land wie am Teich.  
    
Das WE wurde genutzt um den Palmen Hain wieder auf zu bauen


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Mai 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> Die weiße japanische ist schwarz durch Blattläuse


Hast wohl kein Radio letzte Woche gehört ? Marienkäfer gegen Blattläuse kaufen !


----------



## troll20 (15. Mai 2017)

Nee Andre,
die sitzen lieber auf den Kirchbäumen und fressen sich da satt


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (15. Mai 2017)

Nicole die __ Iris auf Bild 2 und 3 sind reserviert, hole ich demnächst ab 
Meine brauchen noch ein wenig Zeit. Ich hoffe meine neuen Iris blühen auch, habe vergessen welche wo steht....

Rene' falls von deiner weißen japanischen was über bleibt dann kannst die beim nächsten mal wenn du zum Kaffee vorbei kommst gleich mitbringen 



LG Heike


----------



## koile (16. Mai 2017)

Aber auch ich Melde Intesse ,nach dem Schneckenfutter an.
Weiße __ Iris haben sie noch nicht.


----------



## ina1912 (16. Mai 2017)

Hallo, 

Unsere sehen heute so aus:
  

Ich hoffe, sie blühen in den nächsten Tagen auf, es soll ja sehr warm werden in Brandenburg..

Lg ina


----------



## Thundergirl (16. Mai 2017)

Morgen gibt es die nächsten Fotos. Heute hat es leider geregnet und ich war erst so spät vom Seminar aus Berlin zurück.


----------



## Thundergirl (17. Mai 2017)

Hier schon mal ein neues Foto.


----------



## Thundergirl (17. Mai 2017)

So jetzt der Rest von heute. 14 weitere stehen in den Startlöchern.

   

Im Teich blüht auch die erste.


----------



## samorai (19. Mai 2017)

Die dunklen Sorten zeigen sich vor ab.
    
Aber der Hingucker ist z.Zt. die Rhodo-Ecke.


----------



## trampelkraut (19. Mai 2017)

Nach einer gelben kommen jetzt die anderen.


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 

Nun sind auch im Havelland die ersten aufgeblüht!

Hohe Bartiris
    

__ Wieseniris
  

Über die übrigen werde ich natürlich laufend berichten.

Lg ina


----------



## koile (20. Mai 2017)

__ Wieseniris
Anhang anzeigen 182826



Wieseniris?
Bei mir steht sie im Wasser, ist das dann eine andere Sorte,


----------



## ina1912 (20. Mai 2017)

Das ist ne Beetstaude. Die, die im Wasser steht, sieht so ähnlich aus. __ Iris hat soviele Sorten. Ich hab etliche im Wasser zu stehen, Iris fulva, Iris laevigata, Iris kaempfferi, Iris versicolor... sobald sie blühen, mach ich auch Bilder.
Lg ina


----------



## Thundergirl (20. Mai 2017)

Hier die nächsten aus unserem Garten.


----------



## koile (20. Mai 2017)

Auch bei mir sind welche erblüht.


----------



## domserv (20. Mai 2017)

Meine Barbata-Elatior "Stepping Out" blüht seit gestern


----------



## frank2016 (21. Mai 2017)

meine kommen so langsam auch


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (21. Mai 2017)

Im Teich geht so langsam los.
  Meine erste an Land.
  Meine neue Beute 

Ich habe eigentlich gar nicht genug Platz, der Teich ist einfach zu groß.....

LG Heike


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
auch bei uns geht es langsam los mit der Irisblüte. Direkt neben dem Teich fängt ganz prominent eine gelbe an, im Teich selbst startet nächste Woche die erste (eine blaue).


----------



## Thundergirl (22. Mai 2017)

Heike ich hab noch Platz. Kannst sie vorbeibringen. Ich pflege sie gerne wieder.


----------



## Anja W. (22. Mai 2017)

Meine __ Iris pallida variegata, die ich im letzten Jahr gepflanzt habe, hat noch überhaupt keinen Blütenansatz 

Sagt mal, kommen eigentlich irgendwelche Insekten an Eure Irisblüten? Ich liebe diese Pflanzen ja. Jeden Tag fahre ich an einem Garten voller hellgelber Iris vorbei. Schalte dann immer einen Gang runter und gucke (ist eine Wohnstaße ). Ich hätte hier zu hause am Liebsten auch noch eine. Mein "Garten" hier ist aber nur ca. 20qm und ist als Insektengarten und Minibiotop angelegt. Da ist jeder Quadratmeter wertvoll und das Brummen um mich rum bestätigt mich auch in meinem Bemühen.

Herzliche Grüße
Anja


----------



## samorai (24. Mai 2017)

Ich habe gewusst das der Fred nicht um sonst ist.
Meinst du die 
Ansonsten gibt es noch andere Farben.


----------



## ina1912 (24. Mai 2017)

Bei uns dauert es noch ein bisschen..bis auf die hohe Bartiris,  die __ Wieseniris und die Wasseriris, die blühen schon Fotos hatte ich zum Teil weiter oben schon eingestellt.  Es sitzen noch die kleinere Bartiris und die verschiedenen Sumpfiris in den Startlöchern, wobei diese erst letztes Jahr umgepflanzt wurden in durchlässigere Erde und sonnigeren Standort, da wird die Blüte im ersten Jahr sicher nicht so üppig. 
Hier für heute nur die Wieseniris und Wasseriris:
        

Lg ina


----------



## koile (25. Mai 2017)

Meine __ Iris drehen jetzt voll auf.            

aber auch die Seerose schiebt ihre erste Knospe Richtung Wasseroberfläche.


----------



## Thundergirl (25. Mai 2017)

Es blüht alles so schön bei mir. Kann es nicht bis zum Herbst so bleiben.

     

Und die nächsten stehen in den Startlöchern.


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Mai 2017)

Moin zusammen,
__ Iris gibt es ja wirklich in sämtlichen Farben, klasse!
Meine neueste Errungenschaft aus dem letzten Jahr... 'Kickapoo Kangeroo' 
 

und bei diesem Schätzchen gefiel mir das durchscheinende Sonnenlicht so gut
 

Euch allen ein schönes WE!


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (26. Mai 2017)

Guten morgen Eva-Maria die rote ist der Knaller 
wenn die zu groß wird bei dir dann melde ich mich mal schon als Abnehmer an, hatte bis jetzt noch kein Glück mit den roten. Oh je der Jäger erwacht schon wieder in mir 

LG Heike


----------



## Thundergirl (26. Mai 2017)




----------



## Thundergirl (26. Mai 2017)

Hallo Eva-Maria,

die ist ja ein richtiger Knaller. Meine Rote ist Mal wieder ein Schneckenopfer. Aber vielleicht schaffen es die 2 Blüten noch, die noch dran sind. Jeden Abend wird sie jetzt nach diesen fiesen Schleimern abgesucht. "Man from Rio" nennt sich meine Rote.

Aber die andere ist auch toll.


----------



## koile (26. Mai 2017)

Es geht weiter mit der Blütezeit (leider viel zu kurz)


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2017)

Und sie können es doch noch 
       und 
Tata


----------



## trampelkraut (26. Mai 2017)

Leider ist es bald vorbei.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (27. Mai 2017)

Ich bin voll neidisch auf euch da ich es erst nächste Woche in unseren Garten schaffe mal ein paar Blüten aus meinem Pflegegarten . 
    



        
Die meisten sind Ableger von meinen, die braune zieht im Herbst bei mir ein und die dunkel lila ist ein Neuzugang . 

LG Heike


----------



## PyroMicha (27. Mai 2017)

Jetzt will ich auch mal 

Wir haben nicht gerade die gigantischste Vielfalt an __ Iris aber die die wir haben wurden schon etliche male geteilt weil sie fast wie Unkraut wuchern


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (27. Mai 2017)

Michael willst du die auf Bild 3 los werden dann her damit

LG Heike


----------



## PyroMicha (27. Mai 2017)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Michael willst du die auf Bild 3 los werden dann her damit
> 
> LG Heike



Hmm... NÖ!


----------



## Thundergirl (27. Mai 2017)

Dann schick Mal gleich 2 nach Parchim. Mir gefällt die auch.

Bei mir sind auch wieder welche aufgeblüht.

          

Ich müsste auch Mal wieder teilen. Besonders die lila Farben sind mächtig gewachsen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Mai 2017)

bei mir sind nun auch __ Iris am blühen

Iris barbata-Elatior "Nibelungen"
Iris barbata-Elatior "St. Crispin"
eine Unbekannte, selbst gesäte  (Saatgut war im Boga gemopst worden)
auch ne Unbekannte selbst gesäte, geht in Richtung Iris sibirica, ist aber keine (Saatgut stammte auch aus dem Boga)
Iris pseudacorus im Teich (auch alle selbst gesät, mußten sich 5-6 Jahre bis zur blühfähigkeit großhungern)
Iris sanguineum
noch nicht aufgeblüte Iris variegata (auch mal selbst aus Saat gezogen)


----------



## Anja W. (27. Mai 2017)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Dann schick Mal gleich 2 nach Parchim. Mir gefällt die auch.
> 
> Bei mir sind auch wieder welche aufgeblüht.
> 
> ...



Also Nicole und Gajendra, für die lila Blühende würde ich mich als Abnehmerin anbieten, wenn du sie teilst...  Die sehen ja toll aus! Und sie würde wunderschön in meinen __ lavendel-lila Garten passen.

Liebe Grüße
Anja


----------



## Thundergirl (27. Mai 2017)

Hallo Anja,

gerne. Ich würde sie dann im Spätsommer teilen.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (27. Mai 2017)

Aber die wollte ich dir doch beim nächsten Besuch klauen 

LG Heike


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Mai 2017)

Heike, Nicole,
sie ist ja noch ein wenig lütt...... aber in einigen Jahren können wir ja mal
was tauschen...... sollte sich die 'Neue' gut machen.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (27. Mai 2017)

Eva - Maria wir haben beide Geduld, wir tauschen ja auch ständig hin und her. Es war halt nur eine Frage und wir behalten es im Auge. Danke schon mal.

LG Heike


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2017)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Hallo Anja,
> 
> gerne. Ich würde sie dann im Spätsommer teilen.



__ Iris barbata/germanica teilt man am besten gleich nach der Blüte. Die Rhizomstücke wurzeln dann bis zum Herbst noch gut an


----------



## Thundergirl (28. Mai 2017)

Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Anja W. (28. Mai 2017)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Hallo Anja,
> 
> gerne. Ich würde sie dann im Spätsommer teilen.



  klasse! Da freue ich mich riesig drauf!

Liebe Grüße und schonmal vielen Dank!
Anja


----------



## koile (28. Mai 2017)

Heute Erblüht,


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2017)

WoW ... so schöne __ Iris habt ihr ... da kann ich nicht mit.

Gestern/heute erblüht ...
     

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Mai 2017)

heute ist noch eine dazugekommen (weiß aber aus dem Stehgreif net mehr was das für eine Sorte ist)


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Mai 2017)

Und hier die nächsten aus meinem Garten.

    

Jetzt hab ich doch tatsächlich 2 rote. Das erste ist die "Man from Rio" und die zweite ist ein bisschen dunkler. Die muss ich hier aus dem Forum haben.

  

Und noch eine im Teich.


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2017)

Heute in voller Pracht zeigte sich diese Schönheit.

     

LG
Helmut


----------



## koile (29. Mai 2017)

Wenn Ihr nicht wisst wohin damit , ich nehme Euch gerne dieses Problem ab.


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Mai 2017)

Welche Probleme?


----------



## koile (29. Mai 2017)

Die mit dem Platz , ich habe soooh viel Platz , da könnte ich Euch diese Probleme abnehmen.


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Mai 2017)

Dann wird der Teich verkleinert... Oder die Rasenfläche... Oder das Haus... Irgendwas fällt uns da schon ein. Und ein bisschen Platz wäre da noch an der einen oder anderen Stelle.


----------



## koile (29. Mai 2017)

Oh man, jetzt will ich Helfen, und dann das.


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Mai 2017)

Thundergirl schrieb:


> Und ein bisschen Platz wäre da noch an der einen oder anderen Stelle.


Ja , da hamm wa ca 960 m2 ! Da kann man den Teich zu den Pflanzen anlegen !


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (29. Mai 2017)

Der Rest lässt noch auf sich warten.
 
Auch ein Neuzugang,  war eine Überraschung.  Ich will nicht mehr warten 

Gerd ich fahre die Tage mal zu Nicole rüber und erledige das Platzproblem.

LG Heike


----------



## Kuni99 (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

__ Iris pseudacorus 'Berlin Tiger'.

  

Ein bisschen mickrig der Blütenstand aber ich habe die Pflanze auch erst ein Jahr. Tamberg hat echt nette Sachen gezüchtet, ich denke ich werde da mal was bestellen. Geht aber leider erst wieder nächstes Jahr.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Andre 69 (29. Mai 2017)

Hallöle All !
Da es wieder losgeht , und es immer mehr Liebhaber werden ,
Mal einen Erfahrungsaustausch ?!
Zwei Sparten , __ Taglilien und __ Iris ! Blühzeiten ? Nur im Beet ( Bodenbeschaffenheit) oder auch mit Wasser ? Taglilien ausschneiden oder zupfen ? Dünger ? Usw !
Ich hatte am WE dann jetzt auch die erste Blühte ! Bilder usw folgen


----------



## Lion (30. Mai 2017)

bei mir blüht auch alles ein wenig später, aber es wird.

  

Leon


----------



## koile (30. Mai 2017)

Hallo All,
__ Schwertlilie, __ Iris-Pflanzen, Pflege, Vermehrung und Schneiden.
www.gartendialog.de
https:// www.gartendialog. de/gartenpflanzen/__ zwiebelpflanzen/schwertlilie-pflege.html


----------



## Andre 69 (30. Mai 2017)

Tja Gerd ,
So kenn ich das eigentlich auch ! 
Ich hab es nur überflogen ,
  in der Mitte !?
Und noch einer


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juni 2017)

N'abend zusammen! 

Ihr habt alle so schöne ausgefallene __ Iris sorten....ich bin ja schon froh, wenn bei mir überhaupt welche zur Blüte kommen! 

      I. Sibirica in rosa und lila
      I. Barbata Elatior

Mal sehen, ob morgen meine I. Fulva aufblüht,  die mir die liebe Heike geschickt hat..

Schönen Abend Euch allen! 

Lg ina


----------



## koile (2. Juni 2017)

Na gut ,die rosa darfst Du mir Schicken. 

Ein schönes Wochenende, Euch allen.


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juni 2017)

Grundsätzlich gerne, aber ein bisschen muss sie sich noch ausbreiten.  Hab letztes jahr schon ein Stückchen abgeteilt, das hat sie auch problemlos verkraftet, und sicher geht das auch bald wieder.


----------



## koile (2. Juni 2017)

Nein nein , so war das jetzt nicht gemeint, wollte damit nur ausdrücken das sie mir gut gefällt. 

Die anderen habe ich auch, bekomme im August rose __ Iris, ( Gräfin von Zeppelin. )


----------



## ina1912 (2. Juni 2017)

Oh schön! Solange man genügend Plätze hat, wo sie gut wachsen... bei mir in meinem lehmigen Schattenwaldgarten leider nur im Vorgartenhochbeet.  Bis auf die I. Pseudacorus und sibirica, sie stehen am Teich.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (3. Juni 2017)

Ina da hilft dann nur ein weiteres Hochbeet. Wir waren heute Abend bei Nicole und ich habe ganz frech 7 neue Sorten geräubert 
 Naja habe ihr auch 2 mitgenommen. 
Bei mir ist dieses Jahr nicht mehr viel, die __ Schnecken haben ganze Arbeit geleistet.
So langsam kriege ich auch ein Platzprobleme,  das hindert mich aber nicht am sammeln, habei danach ein paar im Auge...

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (3. Juni 2017)

Keen Platz mehr ...


----------



## koile (3. Juni 2017)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> Ina da hilft dann nur ein weiteres Hochbeet. Wir waren heute Abend bei Nicole und ich habe ganz frech 7 neue Sorten geräubert
> Naja habe ihr auch 2 mitgenommen.
> Bei mir ist dieses Jahr nicht mehr viel, die __ Schnecken haben ganze Arbeit geleistet.
> So langsam kriege ich auch ein Platzprobleme,  das hindert mich aber nicht am sammeln, habei danach ein paar im Auge...
> ...









Nein ich bin nicht Neidisch, nein ich bin nicht Neidisch. 

Aber auch bei mir werden 10 neue einen Platz finden. 
   erst einmal 3 von 10


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (3. Juni 2017)

Ganz tolle Farben Gerd. lasse sie schön wachsen und dann reden wir nochmal drüber 

LG Heike


----------



## koile (3. Juni 2017)

Und hier noch 3 Stück.  
            

Hier noch eine Zugabe,  

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein Erholsames Pfingsten.


----------



## trampelkraut (3. Juni 2017)

Ich glaube das ist jetzt die letzte.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juni 2017)

Ich glaube das ist jetzt die letzte.


bei mir sind auch die letzten dran (die afrikanische Morea blüht aber bis in den September/Oktober)

__ Iris variegata

Iris barbata-Elatior "Natchez Trace"

Morea grandiflora

haben alle vorhin bei den Gewittersturm mit Platzregen einen abbekommen

MfG Frank[/QUOTE]


----------



## koile (3. Juni 2017)

Oh , Du Ärmster tust mir soooh leid.


----------



## jenso (3. Juni 2017)

Konnten jetzt auch die erste Blüte verzeichnen.
Gruß
Jens


----------



## Goldkäferchen (3. Juni 2017)

Hier blühen auch ein paar,
LG und eine schönes Pfingstfest euch allen!
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Tomy26 (4. Juni 2017)

Ich hab auch eine.


----------



## koile (4. Juni 2017)

Die würde ich auch in Pflege nehmen, brauchst auch nicht für Kost & Logis aufkommen.


----------



## jolantha (5. Juni 2017)

Die Ersten ebenfalls in gelb.


----------



## Thundergirl (6. Juni 2017)

__ Iris Sibirica Butter und Sugar

    

Am Teich blühen sie auch noch.


----------



## jolantha (6. Juni 2017)

Lila ist jetzt auch soweit


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2017)

Meine erste rote sumpfschwertlilie von der lieben Heike ist heute abend aufgeblüht!       

und hier noch einmal die rosa __ Iris sibirica 

lg ina


----------



## koile (6. Juni 2017)

Die rote sumpfschwertlilie habe ich mir schon 3 mal bestellt ,
1ste mal war sie gelb, die beiden anderen male wurden sie blau,
wiederholt mit dem Verkäufer Kontakt aufgenommen, hat aber zu nichts gebracht.


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2017)

das ist ja ärgerlich! Heike hat sie bei einem Händler in ihrer Nähe für mich geholt, vielleicht fragst Du sie mal, ob man den kontaktieren kann?


----------



## PyroMicha (6. Juni 2017)

Bei uns sind fast alle durch mit der Blüte. Wieder ein Jahr warten


----------



## ina1912 (6. Juni 2017)

ja das ist immer so schade, gerade für sammler... meine ganzen verschiedenen __ sumpfschwertlilien und bartiris wurden letztes Jahr umgesetzt und blühen nun scheinbar bis auf zwei Ausnahmen gar nicht.. aber zum glück sammle ich ja noch rosen und vor allem storchenschnäbel, da hat man den ganzen Sommer etwas von den Blüten! 

lg Ina


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo Ina und Gerd,

ich habe die Pflanzen bei Herrn Schuster geholt, allerdings hat er im letzten Jahr seine Abschiedsvorstellung gegeben und ist in Rente gegangen, da er keinen Nachfolger gefunden hat ist die Anlage futsch. Ich hatte mir das Auto noch mal vollgestopft aber leider keinen Platz mehr im Garten sonst wäre ich sicher noch einmal gefahren 
Ina toll das du die rote __ Iris erwischt hast, meine sollten die Tage auch soweit sein. Also bleibt nur die Hoffnung das sie sich gut vermehren und dann geteilt werden können. Meine erste Iris auch eine rote kommt gar nicht in die Socken und sie steht schon 3 Jahre.

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (7. Juni 2017)

wie, bei Dir hat noch gar keine von den roten sumpfiris geblüht? auch nicht die terracottafatbene?  an den Töpfen   war kein Schild, daher kann ich nur spekulieren ob es __ Iris fulva ist, oder was meinst Du?


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (7. Juni 2017)

Eine ist wohl heute aufgegangen aber ich komme frühestens morgen hin wenn es nicht regnet und Mathias macht doch keine Bilder von meinem Gemüse.... Die roten und terracottafarbenen standen alle zusammen und waren fertig mit der Blüte. Überraschung!  Auf der Insel stehen auch 2 und eine habe ich an Land in einer feuchten Ecke, die brauchen noch ein paar Tage.

LG Heike


----------



## ina1912 (7. Juni 2017)

ich hab es jetzt noch mal gegoogelt, ob terracotta oder rot, die bilder der __ Iris fulva geben beides her bzw auch mischtöne. damn drück ich dir die Daumen für die baldige Blütenpracht! 
lg Ina


----------



## Thundergirl (7. Juni 2017)

Red Hot Chili

    

Ein paar müssten bei mir eigentlich noch kommen. Eine weiße im Teich und noch zwei im Moor. Aber noch ist da nichts zu sehen.  An Land sind dann jetzt auch alle durch.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (8. Juni 2017)

Endlich ist sie auf.
    Die beiden und noch ein paar andere sind eingezogen,  bei Nicole geräubert. 

Meine anderen sind von den __ Schnecken sehr belästigt worden und gibt evtl noch ein oder 2 Blüten wenn ich Glück habe. 

LG Heike


----------



## koile (8. Juni 2017)

glaube ich muss auch mal zur Nicole.


----------



## Thundergirl (8. Juni 2017)

Du bist herzlich eingeladen, Gerd. In MV kann man schön Urlaub machen.


----------



## koile (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo Nicole, das ist sehr Lieb von Dir, habe aber meinen Urlaub für dieses Jahr schon verplant, 
das MV sehr schön ist das wissen wir. 
Haben schon Radurlaub in MV gemacht, war nur toll.
Und das wir mal kurz ne Woche Urlaub machen, lässt unsere Ferienwohnung nicht zu.
Aber nochmals herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Thundergirl (8. Juni 2017)

Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben, oder wie heißt dieses Sprichwort... Ihr seid jederzeit herzlich willkommen.


----------



## koile (8. Juni 2017)

Danke für dir herzliche Einladung


----------



## troll20 (8. Juni 2017)

Sklave von Mathias schrieb:


> und Mathias macht doch keine Bilder von meinem Gemüse.


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (8. Juni 2017)

Ja da muss ich eben selber wieder ran        

Heute kam noch eine Lieferung            Nr 5 hat diese Blüte 

LG Heike


----------



## koile (12. Juni 2017)

Meine letzte Sumpfiris blüht


----------



## Anja Thomas (12. Juni 2017)

Japan __ Iris in weiß  -  sollte das werden. Hahaha!


----------



## ina1912 (12. Juni 2017)

Aber sehr hübsch!  Weisst Du, wie der lateinische zweite Name ist?

Lg ina


----------



## Anja Thomas (13. Juni 2017)

Nein, leider nicht. Auf dem Bändchen stand nur das, was ich schon geschrieben hab. Und das trifft ja dann eher auch nicht zu. Keine Ahnung, welche Sorte das jetzt überhaupt ist. Die Knospe sah anfangs tatsächlich sehr hellblau aus, die Blüte dann eher violett-weiß.


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juni 2017)

Hm, wir haben ja hier Spezialisten,  die wissen sicher welche Sorte das sein könnte.


----------



## Anja Thomas (13. Juni 2017)

Leider hatte sie jetzt im ersten Jahr nur eine Blüte, da wird das sicher nichts mit Saat, oder?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juni 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Hm, wir haben ja hier Spezialisten,  die wissen sicher welche Sorte das sein könnte.



Hi Ina,

das ist bei 100erten von __ Iris ensata -Sorten wohl kaum drin sowas anhand eines Foto festzustellen

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juni 2017)

Anja Thomas schrieb:


> Leider hatte sie jetzt im ersten Jahr nur eine Blüte, da wird das sicher nichts mit Saat, oder?



Farb-Sorten fallen bei Aussaat im Normalfall nicht rein aus, da kommt meißt ein Sammelsurium an Färbungen raus.
Da bleibt nur die ungeschlechtliche Vermehrung (Teilung oder Meristemvermehrung) um Farb-Sorten rein zu vermehren


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juni 2017)

Nee Frank,  das meinte ich nicht. Klar kann man nicht an einer Blüte die züchtung bombensicher festmachen. Ich meinte,  dass jemand den familiennamen wenigstens eingrenzen kann. Und das hast du ja mit "ensata" bereits geschafft! Ich hätte nicht sagen können, ob ensata, laevigata, sibirica, kaempfferi usw...

Lg ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juni 2017)

ina1912 schrieb:


> Und das hast du ja mit "ensata" bereits geschafft! Ich hätte nicht sagen können, ob ensata, laevigata, sibirica, kaempfferi usw...
> 
> Lg ina



ne __ Iris kaempferi gibts ja auch net (selbst wenn manche Läden solche verkaufen) Dieser Name ist nur ein Synonym von Iris ensata


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juni 2017)

Da siehste mal! Was würden wir ohne Experten machen..... übrigens habe ich eine,  wo auf dem Schildchen kaempfferi mit 2 f geschrieben wird.  Wer weiß,  wer sich das und warum ausgedacht hat!


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Juni 2017)

Hei, darf man hier auch was fragen?
Ich mach ja grad ein Beet Gierschfrei um es dann in weiß zu bepflanzen...
Da sind ein paar dunkelblaue 0815Iris im Weg. Ich würde die gerne einfangen, und auf eine Fläche von 30x30cm Pflanzen, außenrum dann Unkrautfleece.
1. wann vermehr man __ Iris? Ich meine im Juni, oder?
2. macht es ihnen was aus, wenn ich das jetzt in der Hitze mache, ohne Regen in Sicht?
3. die sind schon sehr überaltert, kann ich die Rhizome in mehrere Stücke schneiden und sie so vermehren? 
Ich glaub die sind schon 20 Jahre an dem Platz und ich hab noch nie was dran gemacht...es sind nicht viele und die wachsen immer weiter auseinander...
Der Platz ist auch sehr trocken...

VG Monika


----------



## Tomy26 (20. Juni 2017)

Das dürfte die letzte sein.
@Monika  habe keinen Plan


----------



## Thundergirl (23. Juni 2017)

Bei mir im Moor blühen jetzt die letzten zwei. Nun heißt es wieder warten auf das nächste Jahr.


----------



## jolantha (23. Juni 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Ich glaub die sind schon 20 Jahre an dem Platz und ich hab noch nie was dran gemacht..



Monika, ich habe festegestellt, wenn es den Pflanzen am neuen Ort besser geht, ist es egal, wann man sie umsetzt. 
Ich pflanze alles um, wenn mir danach ist, und bislang hat es immer geklappt. 

Thundergirl , 
meine letzten __ Iris sind schon vor über einer Woche fertig gewesen mit der Blüte


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank, das hört sich gut an
Dann warte ich mal auf Regenwetter und leg los...blöd ist, das der Lehmboden im Mom so hart und rissig ist, das man da echt nix machen kann.
Gießen nützt auch nix...am ersten Tag oberflächliche Schlammschicht, am 2. Tag wieder genauso hart wie vorher weil das Wasser den Hang runtergelaufen ist.
Die ganze Ecke muß mal neu gemacht werden, aber der Entenschnabelweiderich muß bis Okt. warten...sonst wird das nix.
VG Monika


----------



## koile (23. Juni 2017)

@Biotopfan , ich versuche mal Deine Fragen zu beantworten.
1.Deine __ Iris kannst Du jezt nach der Blüte Teilen.
2.Wenn Du die Rhizome mit Wurzelwerk und Erde hast ,kannst Du sie auch jetzt Setzen, aber bitte nicht in die
pralle Sonne.
3. Rhizome ohne Erde, werden erst im August gesetzt.

Alle 3 bis 5 Jahre sollte man die Iris sowieso Teilen , dadurch wird ein besserer Wuchs und eine bessere
Blühfreudigkeit  beschrieben.

Bei Deinen Lehmboden einfach einige Eimer Rheinsand unter den Lehm Mischen, 
Iris mögen im allgemeinen einen lockeren  Boden, und keine Staunässe.
Dies gilt natürlich nicht für Sumpfiris.


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Juni 2017)

Ok, danke...das passt mir eigentlich ganz gut mit August. Dann muß das Neubepflanzen und mit Folie abdecken eben warten. bzw. ich leg die Folie solange außenrum.
Könnte ich jetzt die Rhizome schonmal mit dem Messer durchschneiden und die Wurzeln lassen wo sie sind, um die Vermehrung anzuregen? Und ja, es ist pralle Sonne dort. Praller gehts garnicht. Bin immerwieder beeindruckt, wie Pflanzen an dem Platz überhaupt überleben können.
Mauerkrone, Südhang, Lehmbeton ohne jedes bisschen Schatten...
Das ist auch mit leichtem Boden und Mulch nicht so einfach, der wird einfach weggeschwemmt oder von den Amseln ein Stockwerk tiefer befördert.
Bis jetzt haben sich die __ Iris noch nicht beklagt. Also werden sie es auch in Zukunft nicht tun.
VG Monika


----------



## koile (27. Juni 2017)

Mein Neuzugang kekommt eine Blüte


----------



## domserv (27. Juni 2017)

Die Sumpflilien blühen

  

und auch die Taglilie


----------



## ina1912 (27. Juni 2017)

Meine beiden __ Iris ensata Schnäppchen von der koi-expo sind jetzt nacheinander auch aufgeblüht. von der weißen konnte ich erst die zweite Blüte sehen, die erste war als Knospe von irgendwem abgeknabbert. ich fand sie drei Meter weiter auf dem Rasen... 

eine rosa Iris laevigata steht noch aus, habe sie im Frühjahr in unserer Baumschule gefunden und auch an den miniteich gepflanzt. Eine Knospe hat sie jedenfalls für dieses Jahr noch rausgeschoben.. 

lg Ina


----------



## koile (28. Juni 2017)

So und schon Blüht sie. 
  leider nur so kurz


----------



## ina1912 (7. Juli 2017)

so ne ähnliche habe ich auch. ist nun diese woche endlich aufgeblüht. ich habe sie im April oder Mai in unserer Baumschule gekauft, steht I. laevigata `rose queen ` dran:
    
das dürfte aber nun die letzte Irisblüte für dieses Jahr gewesen sein. 
lg Ina


----------



## jolantha (7. Juli 2017)

Bei mir sind in einer ziemlich abgelegenen  Ecke auch noch mal Irisblüten aufgegangen


----------



## koile (8. Juli 2017)

@ Ina ,sind die selben   ein wenig abweichend sind die Farben aber nur gering.


----------

